# Background check: soliciting prostitution



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

Has anybody passed the background check with only a misdemeanor charge of soliciting prostitution?
This is a serious question. I have a misdemeanor charge that I picked up 6 months ago for picking up an escort.
I have a 90 day suspendend sentence. This is the only strike against me. Clean driving record for 10 years. Clean police record otherwise. I would like to drive for Uber and or Lyft and I have passed Uber's background check before the charge (last year), but haven't driven yet so I will need to reapply. I would like to make sure that I won't get rejected automatically since I may be able to get the charges dismissed and case sealed in the future. 

Secondary question would a sealed dismissed misdemeanor be picked up by Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

Is ellegal for pick up the hooker?

What city you live?


----------



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

United states.. Illegal everywhere in the US except some parts of Nevada (outside of Reno and Las Vegas)


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

driver2323 said:


> United states.. Illegal everywhere in the US except some parts of Nevada (outside of Reno and Las Vegas)


I think should be legal. Some man have no wife


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Sydeny Driver said:


> I think should be legal. Some man have no wife


That's why you go to a bar LOL


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You were just paying for a ride. You're a 5 star pax. Travis goes to Korea to do it.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

Just apply and get it over with. Either they turn you down or they don't. Chances are they WON'T and you'll have spent a lot of time worrying about nothing


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This board gets five or six posts a week from people wanting to know whether they'll pass the background check. Nobody here can tell you.


----------



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

Adam-St said:


> Just apply and get it over with. Either they turn you down or they don't. Chances are they WON'T and you'll have spent a lot of time worrying about nothing


I am sure there are plenty of people who have applied with this charge. I am just trying to figure out if I should apply now or after it gets dismissed and sealed. I may not fail the backgroud 6 months from now, but if I fail it now the background check company will definitely have the charge on record even if I seal it later.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

driver2323 said:


> I am sure there are plenty of people who have applied with this charge. I am just trying to figure out if I should apply now or after it gets dismissed and sealed. I may not fail the backgroud 6 months from now, but if I fail it now the background check company will definitely have the charge on record even if I seal it later.


If you can go 6 months without ubering... that means you have or have found a better job... making this irrelevant


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It probably won't be a problem as long as you don't have to register as a sex offender for that. In a few states you do, but I don't think NV is one of them.

It might be best to wait until the sentence is done before applying, they will see a suspended sentence in progress and a completed one differently.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

This thread made me think about a shift I had a couple of weeks ago. Was driving to a ping and was within half a block, so I was slowing down and looking around. This girl looked at her phone and gave me a little wave, so I pulled over and as she approached I unlocked the doors. She enthusiastically said hi but didn't get in the car. She asked how I was doing and I said great. I asked her name (to verify it was the person I was picking up) and she said she could be whoever I wanted her to be and she showed me some cleavage. 

Oh my. 

I said I'm sorry for the confusion, I thought you were my Lyft passenger. She smiled and said she's be happy to ride me anytime. I smiled and said thank you, but I have to pick someone up and needed to go. She then said she was really good at what she does and it would only take 2 minutes. I politely declined and wished her well, and slowly drove forward. 30 seconds later and three doors down, my real pax came out and hopped in the car.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Never had a problem hauling a prostitute. They're usually going from hotel to hotel and those are easy pickup and dropoff, I'll take those rides all day.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Hookers smell like the rooms at the Hard Rock Vegas.

It's funny when you get a girl in your car that has that hooker aroma but isn't a hooker. I wanna tell them, but I figure that "Oh BTW you smell"

I'm guessing the sex offender list is as deep as the mickey mouse BG check company goes.


----------



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> It probably won't be a problem as long as you don't have to register as a sex offender for that. In a few states you do, but I don't think NV is one of them.
> 
> I won't be looking to uber in NV, it is not worth it here.
> 
> It might be best to wait until the sentence is done before applying, they will see a suspended sentence in progress and a completed one differently.


It would be best to wait to get hired, but I don't know how long It will remain lucrative in the area I would apply for. 
Uber says no "sexual crimes" , but prostitution isn't similar to rape or assault, no one is being harmed.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

If you're curious about your bg check, you really need to call Uber or it's agent. As far as I know, there is no one on this forum that works for the bg check contractors.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> If you're curious about your bg check, you really need to call Uber or it's agent. As far as I know, there is no one on this forum that works for the bg check contractors.


There are, but they don't let you know


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

driver2323 said:


> It would be best to wait to get hired, but I don't know how long It will remain lucrative in the area I would apply for.
> Uber says no "sexual crimes" , but prostitution isn't similar to rape or assault, no one is being harmed.


I just read the new Massachusetts rules, patronizing a prostitute is considered a sex offense and gets you a lifetime ban from Uber under state law. But murder is just a general felony and you only have to wait 7 years.

So if you strangled a prostitute, ate her flesh and kept her head in your refrigerator 8 years ago you're good to go, as long as you didn't pay her.


----------



## coolber92 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was a felon due to a drug charge I got when I was 18. I've since turned my life around and had that charge set aside and the accusations dismissed. Thus I am no longer a felon. After being denied by both Uber and Lyft, I disputed my background checks to have them accurately reflect that I am not a felon and not a criminal, and they both approved me. It took a bit of a fight, but I think after citing laws on the books in both my state and CA (where both companies and their background check companies are based) regarding set aside / expunged / dismissed cases, I assumed they figured it more of a liability to NOT approve me. Victory.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

it would cost money but why don't you run a background check on yourself?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

coolber92 said:


> I was a felon due to a drug charge I got when I was 18. I've since turned my life around and had that charge set aside and the accusations dismissed. Thus I am no longer a felon. After being denied by both Uber and Lyft, I disputed my background checks to have them accurately reflect that I am not a felon and not a criminal, and they both approved me. It took a bit of a fight, but I think after citing laws on the books in both my state and CA (where both companies and their background check companies are based) regarding set aside / expunged / dismissed cases, I assumed they figured it more of a liability to NOT approve me. Victory.


So you threatened them about going to their offices since you are in the same state?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I just read the new Massachusetts rules, patronizing a prostitute is considered a sex offense and gets you a lifetime ban from Uber under state law. But murder is just a general felony and you only have to wait 7 years.
> 
> So if you strangled a prostitute, ate her flesh and kept her head in your refrigerator 8 years ago you're good to go, as long as you didn't pay her.


but if you are not paying her cause you killed her is she still a prostitute or just a cheap date? this would be a great law and order episode lol


----------



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> it would cost money but why don't you run a background check on yourself?


I know what I have been charged with, I know what a good background check will find. I just don't know whether Uber or Lyft will deny me because of considering this a "sexual crime"


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

driver2323 said:


> I know what I have been charged with, I know what a good background check will find. I just don't know whether Uber or Lyft will deny me because of considering this a "sexual crime"


I really hope you pick up my grandmother one day.... you seem like a great guy...


----------



## driver2323 (Oct 8, 2015)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> I really hope you pick up my grandmother one day.... you seem like a great guy...


In most countries of the world what I did is perfectly legal. In parts of the state I live in it is legal. It is advertised everywhere in Vegas. Do you really think a single guy trying to pick up an escort is really something negative? Judge much? You seem like a great guy.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

driver2323 said:


> In most countries of the world what I did is perfectly legal. In parts of the state I live in it is legal. It is advertised everywhere in Vegas. Do you really think a single guy trying to pick up an escort is really something negative? Judge much? You seem like a great guy.


I was just messing with you. I think that is a lame charge. But for reals. Good luck


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

You must be doing something wrong if you can't get laid for free IN VEGAS!!


----------

